# The best weather for cobia?



## tp.hodgins (Mar 7, 2016)

Light or heavy chop? Sunny or cloudy? 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## tp.hodgins (Mar 7, 2016)

*The best weather for cobia in navarre?*

I need to know when is the best time to go or what time during the day.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Today would be a good example for perfect weather... Tides aren't great though.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Clear water, light chop (something to break up the Cobias view of me), sunny, and preferably an East Wind. (Coming from the East, to the West) 

This is just me though, overcast might be better but it's a mental mood killer IMO

Haul butt heading east out of the Destin pass, turn around and look for Cobia on the Return trip. The sun is to my back, and running with the waves let's your surprise them a little better and they are a little more visible.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

This next week of southeast gale aught to get the current running in the right direction...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

When the sun is up.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like the water temp now is about 61 degrees.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> Looks like the water temp now is about 61 degrees.


I was reading nearly 65 yesterday off Navarre. Of course that's with the sensor only a foot or so under the surface.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I like to wait until the water temperature is a constant 66-67. Strong south east wind. Cloudy if I am fishing the pier because the boats have trouble spotting them.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

68 is money time..... Kill them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

